# Middle-earth's Geography



## Milo999 (Apr 10, 2005)

I was told there is a link between the Middle-earth and our world geographically.
In his letters J.R.R.Tolkien give us the spots of similarity of Arda's world and ours,do you think these spots really can be found in our world and where?


----------



## Snaga (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't think there is any easy correspondence between Middle Earth and our world. Culturally and climatically, the Shire has a correspondence with England / northwest Europe. Therefore you could link the Great Sea to the Atlantic, Harad to Africa, and Rhun to the Asian landmass. Looking for more than that is probably not fruitful, in my opinion.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 11, 2005)

Totally agree with you Snaga you couldn't of put it better.


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 11, 2005)

I'd to add to Snaga's post.



Snaga said:


> Culturally and climatically, the Shire has a correspondence with England / northwest Europe. Therefore you could link the Great Sea to the Atlantic, Harad to Africa, and Rhun to the Asian landmass. Looking for more than that is probably not fruitful, in my opinion.



And the U.S. linked with the furthest East, from when the world was wrapped around into a sphere.

See, even now the old East is one of the bigger headquarters for evil. 

I just hope there was no Avarin blood in the native Americans who we slaughtered. 

But really, think how different all these texts would be if Tolkien had known as much about Geology as language. Or any other science for that matter. 

But he said something interesting regarding his cosmology, to the effect that Middle-earth's doesn't need to necessarily be in agreement with what we presently know about astronomy. Kind of gave me the interpretation that he counted on the fact that we are always learning better in science. Or at least we think we are. I wonder if he would have said the same thing concerning the geography/ology?


----------

